# Wanted: Mont Blanc Pen



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

*Wanted: Mont Blanc Pen*


View Advert


Hey guys, after a Mont blanc pen to add to my collection so just PM me any pi s and prices please 




*Advertiser*




carlgulliver



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

